# Am I in over my head?



## rosegarden620

We decided on home birth!
We are so very excited but I'm curious... This is my fourth baby. Last three were normal vaginal deliveries with no complications and the last two were med free. They were quick. 

We are both in the medical field. I'm a RN in the ER and husband is a Medic/Fireman.

We are just so cool calm and collected about it all. The midwife is amazing and gave me a binder of wonderful prenatal, intrapartum and postpartum information. There is also a shopping lift of items needed for the home birth. We figure- easy peasy! I figure I'll ask my questions and she will answer them and we will be prepared.

But am I missing something? Should I be reading something else, that will complete our readiness?? Our are we good just...riding this wave on that binder with nothing but our answered questions and experience?

thanks &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## MindUtopia

I think that all sounds perfectly fine. I had a home birth with my first (so no previous expectations or ideas at all of what birth might be like) and it was all pretty easy and uncomplicated to prepare for. The things I would think about (if you haven't already) would just be how you want to set up your house on the day, where you think you might want to be, what things you'll need there to make it comfortable (and to protect any furniture or floors), and then also anything you feel you want to do to prepare. If you've already had 3 natural births, then you are probably well prepared already with the skills you developed planning for those births and know what sort of pain relief you might need or what sort of support you might need. But I would just really get together the things you feel like you'll need on a day, a pool if you plan to use one, TENS, oils for massage if that helps you, and then just any supplies your midwife suggested you might need. Then just really start to visualise what it will be like, where you want to be, think about how to make your space comfortable. That's really it. You don't need much and I didn't find there was much planning involved, even with no idea really want to expect.


----------



## NDH

I think you will most likely be fine as is, but I do think the more mental preparation you do the better it will be. Its also a good idea for any woman whether she is planning a homebirth or not to be prepared for the possibility of an unassisted birth/BBA. 

My favourite mental prep for my birth was colouring birth affirmation colouring books, which I then had hanging up in my birth space.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

You could attend a local HB meeting and hear from other moms too!


----------



## Mamamum

i am sure everything will be fine good luck x


----------

